# Fleet



## john1066 (Dec 26, 2007)

Just wondering what everyone has for a fleet im tired of reading the what would you charge posts. you should never ask your competitors what to charge and half the time on here it doesn't matter were all in different parts of the country. 
Here is ours 
Dozers 
D8L
D8N
D6H
D6N
D5M
D3C

Loaders 
980G
966G
950G side dump straight bucket and forks and 14' power angle plow 
950F side dump straight bucket and forks 
950F Side dump 
950B side dump
938G (yard loader) side dump straight bucket and forks and 12' power angle plow 

skid steers 
287 
277
248
463 bobcat

TLB'S 
JD 710G
JD 410 G
JD 410E

EXCAVATORS 

KOEHRING 1066
CAT 365 C
CAT 245D
CAT 245
CAT 350L
2- 235C'S ONE WITH HAMMER AND COMPACTOR 
2- 225BLCS ONE WITH HAMMER 
2 345BL
330BL
325C
315C W/ BUCKETS AND COMPACTOR 
304.5 W/ BUCKETS AND AUGER 
301.6
GRADALL XL 5100
CAT M316 WHEELED EXCAVATOR 

ROLLERS 
CAT CS563
2- DYNAPAC CA 25'S 
2- BOMAG 120AD
DYNAPAC CC142
DYNAPAC CC21
7 WACKER TRENCH ROLLERS 
2 BOMAG BW75 WALK BEHIND ROLLERS 

3 MACK TRACTORS WITH STECO ROUND DUMP TRAILERS 
1 MACK TRACTOR WITH 3 LOWBED TRAILERS 
50 TON ROGERS 
60 TON ROGERS DROP SIDE 
100 TON ROGERS BEAM 
20 TON ROGERS TAG

4 MACK TEN WHEELERS 
1 MACK TRI AXEL ROLL OFF 
1 MACK BOOM TRUCK 

1 MACK MASONS TRUCK
1 VOLVO MASON TRUCK

CAT RR250 RECLAIMER 
BARBER GREEN BG225 PAVER 

GROVE 35 TON CRANE 

READ 150 SCREENER 

5 IR 185 COMPRESSORS 

12 PICKUP TRUCKS 

AND TONS OF OTHER SUPPORT EQUIPMENT


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Pretty impressive list of oxidation accumulators. Any of it working at this time or are you planning to hire an artist to do a memorial rendition of your operation?


BIL in southwest says he has stuff in his yard he didn't even know he owned. Enough pickups to open a nice sized ford dealer.:clap:


----------



## john1066 (Dec 26, 2007)

out of that list there are only a few pieces out working now but we just picked up a 3.1 million dollar duct bank job so there will be some more going out soon. as far as the other stuff there are no notes its all paid for and we will be happy to just get the guys back to work who have been with us a while.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice stuff John

BTW, did you get the shots of my tool trucks???


----------



## john1066 (Dec 26, 2007)

I looked for them but could not find them


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

1998 JD 230 
2008 JD 160 
2002 JD 700 
2000 JD 544
1999 Cat 426
2004 metso 50 screener
2 10-wheelers (freightliner & mack)
1988 case 1845 uni-loader
2- F350 trucks
2 trailers (7 & 20 ton)
Compactors & roller

Just bought a plate compactor for the 160. Looking forward to getting it mounted on the machine. Should save some time with compaction.

We are very small company. Luckily, everything but the 160 has paid off. Just need to find more work to keep busy.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

john1066 said:


> I looked for them but could not find them


PM me an email and I'll send them over next week


----------



## kubotaman333 (Feb 26, 2006)

1999 international 4900 single axle
1993 eager beaver 12 ton tag
1994 case 1845c skid steer
2003 kubota kx 161-3 excavator
2002 ford f-150 with 55 gallon fuel tank

not as impressive of a list but it takes all kinds. lol


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

1989 Cat D3C LGP dozer, and brush rake
2006 Cat D3G XL dozer, with cab
1992 Cat CS-563 roller
1999 Cat 928G loader
1994 JD 310D backhoe, with Allied compactor, Breaker, and assorted buckets.
1991 JD 490D excavator, with assorted buckets(dig & cleanup) and brush rake
2005 JD 4310 4x4 tractor, with brush mower, post hole auger, disc harrow, and spike tooth harrow.

1995 Grove AMZ66 man lift
2001 JLG 1932E2 scissor lift
2005 JLG 1930ES scissor lift
1976 International 4300, with National 600 crane

1989 Peterbilt 378 4 axle dump truck, with 1999 Truckweld-Beall 4 axle pup trailer
2006 Kenworth T800 5 axle dump truck, with 2001 Truckweld-Beall 3 axle pup trailer

1998 TrailMax TRD-50 25 ton tri axle trailer
1988 Eagar Beaver B9DOW 9 ton backhoe trailer
2006 Bulldog 6 ton tilt trailer
2003 Interstate 5 ton 20' V-nose cargo trailer
2005 Interstate 3.5 ton 16' V-nose cargo trailer

750 gallon water/fire trailer with 11hp pump, several hundred feet of forestry hose, and set with valves/ports and suction hoses to fill trailer from pond or stream.

2005 Chevy Kodiak 4500, with Scelzi Combo body and 110 gallon transfer tank
2002 GMC 2500HD crewcab with Duramax
2001 Chevy 2500HD crewcab with 8.1
1987 GMC 2500 with 110 gallon transfer tank and lumber rack

Dynapac LF90 walk behind compactor with water tank for soil or asphalt
Various compressors, gas and electric
3 rotary lasers, 2 with dual slope and Bullseye target for machines
Spectra pipe laser
couple of optical levels/transits, one is level/transit and line transfer unit for lining up pipe.
2" and 3" water pumps
Stihl cutoff saw
6 Stihl chainsaws, 2 Weldco-Beales brush pile fire fans, 3 Stihl brush cutters, and lots of other small stuff.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

heartburn


----------



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

cell phone, let you guys have the problems


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Too much to take care of.


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

One Kaiser TurboStar


----------



## consolidatedbui (Apr 2, 2009)

*spiderhoe*

how much does one of those cost...new or used??????


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

Mine is a 96. I'm into it for about $100,000 with PowerTilt, 30" PowerGrip ( http://www.helac.com/ ) 36" digging bucket, 4' cleanup bucket and getting it here from Switzerland. Worth every penny, I absolutely love it.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I can barly run a conventional hoe. No way in he11 I could run that contraption.


----------

